# A little help



## Morrus (Mar 16, 2014)

Could a few different folks do a few things for me?  I need some folks to:

- reply to this thread
- quote me
- mention me (with an @ mention)
- give me some XP
- comment on my profile

A few different folks doing each thing would be useful, as would individual people doing multiple things.  Thanks!


----------



## Waller (Mar 16, 2014)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], sure!


----------



## Kramodlog (Mar 16, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Could a few different folks do a few things for me?  I need some folks to:
> 
> - reply to this thread
> - quote me
> ...



Do you want a massage too, [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]?


----------



## doghead (Mar 16, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Could a few different folks do a few things for me?  I need some folks to:
> 
> - comment on my profile
> 
> A few different folks doing each thing would be useful, as would individual people doing multiple things.  Thanks!




Thought I would try the last one for something different. 

When I hit 'post message', nothing appeared to happen. But when I hit 'post message' again, I RX a warning box saying ENWorld requires you wait between posting messages (or some such). When I went back to the comments section, the comment was there.

thotd


----------



## darjr (Mar 16, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Could a few different folks do a few things for me?  I need some folks to:
> 
> - reply to this thread
> - quote me
> ...




quotable, you are. [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION];


----------



## darjr (Mar 16, 2014)

Gunter glieben glauten globen


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 17, 2014)

darjr said:


> Gunter glieben glauten globen



All-right!


----------



## Deset Gled (Mar 17, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Could a few different folks do a few things for me?  I need some folks to:
> 
> - reply to this thread
> - quote me
> ...




Hey [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], I can't seem to figure out how to comment on a profile.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 17, 2014)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], When I click on the 'give XP' icon and the little window pops up, after I've entered text, when I click on 'Add to Experience Points' the window doesn't close, or show any acknowledgement of my click. When I click a second time, it closes to give me a notification that I can't award points to the same person twice.

I'm using Google Chrome on Windows 7 if it makes a difference.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 17, 2014)

MarkB said:


> @_*Morrus*_ , When I click on the 'give XP' icon and the little window pops up, after I've entered text, when I click on 'Add to Experience Points' the window doesn't close, or show any acknowledgement of my click. When I click a second time, it closes to give me a notification that I can't award points to the same person twice.
> 
> I'm using Google Chrome on Windows 7 if it makes a difference.




Hmmm.  Works fine for me.  Anyone else?


----------



## Ahnehnois (Mar 17, 2014)

MarkB said:


> [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], When I click on the 'give XP' icon and the little window pops up, after I've entered text, when I click on 'Add to Experience Points' the window doesn't close, or show any acknowledgement of my click. When I click a second time, it closes to give me a notification that I can't award points to the same person twice.



It's been that way for me for a while. It seems like the XP goes through okay. (See if my test XP got through).


What I find odd is that I can now apparently give negative XP (not that I plan on using that).


----------



## Morrus (Mar 17, 2014)

Ahnehnois said:


> What I find odd is that I can now apparently give negative XP (not that I plan on using that).




Really?  Oh, crap.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Mar 17, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Really?  Oh, crap.



I'd give you negative XP for that response if I could (just to demonstrate it), but can't XP you personally.


----------



## darjr (Mar 17, 2014)

The box doesn't disappear for me either. chrome. I'll try other browsers.


----------



## darjr (Mar 17, 2014)

works in firefox


----------



## doghead (Mar 17, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Hmmm.  Works fine for me.  Anyone else?




Same here. Safari 5.1.10. 

I also seem to have have the ability to negative XP. Would you like a 'bad beanie'? 

thotd


----------



## trappedslider (Mar 17, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Really?  Oh, crap.




I also seem to have gain the ability to hand out negative XP 

EDIT: IT looks like I may have screwed up and given out negative xp when i was attempting to give out positive XP


----------



## adamc (Mar 17, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Could a few different folks do a few things for me?  I need some folks to:
> 
> - reply to this thread
> - quote me
> ...




Sure.


----------

